# Have you ever seen a bad spirit leave someone?



## gone_fishing (Feb 12, 2008)

I know this sounds like a morbid thread and I don't mean to bring in controversy but I know the Bible does speak of demons possessing folks and getting cast out on several occassions.

I haven't told this to very many people because the FEW people I did share this with looked at me like an alien but I wanted to recall this experience with you all.

About 9 years ago...I had an experience where we had a young lady at our church was very angry and backbiting and just well...mean. She would have her nice sweet moments but you could tell there was something plaguing her...bringing her down.

We all decided (recalling this to the best of my recollection) to do a 24 hour prayer chain - not because of her but because we were led to do so at the time.  It was actually organized by someone I didn't know well - Tonia Price but it was a great experience.

I believe there were 10 or so of us and we took turns praying without ceasing for 24 hours. We had written a list of things to pray for for the country, the world, individuals, ourselves and anything that we felt led by the Spirit to pray for.

I cannot remember the length of the "shifts" we took praying but someone was praying for the entire 24 hours.

The next Sunday (I want to say it was Sunday but it may have been a Wednesday bible study) there were maybe 4 of us in the sanctuary talking or chatting after service.

The angry girl showed up and she asked us to pray for her. 

So we got in a circle and put her in the middle of the circle and we began to pray.

I prayed with my eyes closed and someone else led for what seemed like 15 minutes. Then the angry girl in the middle - her name is on the tip of my tongue but I cannot recall it right now....she began to scream and violently throw herself around the room and then she vomitted A LOT of black stuff onto the floor. It was liquid black stuff and it was thick. She didn't smoke so I had no idea what that could be. I mean there was a lot of it. She seemed to be fighting our praying but the leader just prayed louder and ya'll - I was scared.  I was only 20 or so at the time and I thought what on earth is going on!

We continued to pray for her and then she fell out and someone got the girl some water and after a few minutes she came to.

After that day, she was a totally different person. 

We always felt I think that we had experienced a demon leaving her but I don't think any of us ever voiced it out loud. It was a very humbling experience for us who was so young.

I recall this because I was looking at my Bible recently and one of the things I remember is that Tonia Price (one of our prayer partners) way back then bought me this bible. She didn't know me well but she ordered it for me because I adored her concordance and the ease of finding things in it. She paid 100+ for me to have one from a CBD catalogue - I think it was called Christian Book Distributors. I have kept it as my main book ever since and it even has my named on the front cover in leather and on the leather case she bought to go with it.

I always wonder if I'm the only person that has ever experienced something like this and if maybe what I saw was a demon or if it was something else.

That is the only time in my life I have ever witnessed anything like that. 

Thoughts?


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow!

Never experienced anything like that, but I have been in the presence of some people who made me feel extremely uneasy and very, very anxious.

And there are some folk that I feel a peace come over me when I'm around them.  Almost as if I want to be in their presence as much as I can.

You all literally saw the power of God answered as you prayed for this dear girl.

When you bow down on your knees, please remember me.


----------



## kbragg (Feb 12, 2008)

I have never seen one cast out but I have definately seen it manifest itself in someone IMO drug use is a form of demonic possession. The actual chemical effect of drugs/alchohol leave the body after 72 hours, yet it "possesses" people much longer than that. This was further confirmed for me when I was reading www.sagewisdom.org a site that talks about Salvia, a new legal hallucenogen that is popular with the youth right now If you look at the site, notice that it says this herb is used in "divination." Coincidence? I don't think so. IMO there's a reason they call it "Wines & Spirits." Sorry drinkers, don't mean to offend


----------



## mrselle (Feb 12, 2008)

I experienced something similar when I was in college.  I wasn't part of the prayer chain (not even sure if there was one), but there was this lady in our church who had an evil spirit in her.  The church I attended had Bible study Tuesday and Wednesday night and "Joy Night" on Thursdays.  Bible study nights were sort of laid back and of course we could ask questions or comment.  On those nights this lady would stand up say something to the pastor.  I cannot remember what the lady said to him, but I remember it was nothing bad.  But I could tell from my pastor's demeanor that her spirit did not sit well with him.  On Joy Night (this service was sort of like a regular church service) when it was time for the prayer a lady named Antoinette started speaking in tongues.  She did this quite often, so it was nothing out of the ordinary.  What was unusual was that while she was praying out loud in tongues, the other lady began talking in tongues over her.  It was like she was competing with Antoinette.  The next thing I know my pastor approached her and his prayer warriors surrounded the two of them and began praying for her.  This went on for a good 20 - 30 minutes.  At one point my pastor got out of the circle, but they all continued to pray for her.  Later on he explained the reason he got out of the circle was because her spirit was trying to feed off of his spirit.  Apparently, this woman dabbled in witchcraft and my pastor knew this, so they prayed that spirit out of her. 

There was another night where the entire church was praying and a lady fell out in the spirit and when she was trying to get up she vomited.  Pastor said that she was being purged.  

Reading back over this I know it might sound a little bit off, but I've really seen these things for myself.  My prayer partner says she seen a woman start foaming at the mouth.  So, there are definitely evil spirits out there.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Feb 13, 2008)

I grew up as PK, so I have witness it all...
I have seen them casted out and everything, I witness my father pray for a man, that had 15 demonic spirits in him...
I have seen IT ALL, and I know they exist!


----------



## SEMO (Feb 13, 2008)

Stories like this were no of the reasons I didn't want to accept my gift of intercession for a long time.  I didn't want to be put into the situation of trying to pray/cast a demon out of someone.


----------



## madamdot (Feb 13, 2008)

I have never seen in personally but my aunt tells stories about stuff like this and other things she experienced via my grandfather when he was alive. He was a Pastor and apparently came upon all kinds of things. Sometimes I wonder what it would be like if he were alive now that we are old enough to understand this stuff.


----------



## NaturallyGraceful (Feb 13, 2008)

I have seen someone be "purged" as well, and to see them coughing up this black stuff the 1st time was very shocking. Purging is very real.
I've never seen it happen in church but only at home prayer meetings/bible studies which tended to be more intimate/intense and everybody's usually on the same accord.
After that I began to understand spirits better and understood why saints were so protective over the children in the room when praying spirits out cuz it was said that the spirits would leave the afflicted and enter the kids if not careful. 
I'm still extremely funny about who touches me especially in church. I belong to a large church and there are several ministers who I won't allow to lay hands on me.


----------



## melodee (Feb 14, 2008)

Never seen a purge, but I have seen possession in someone practicing divination.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Feb 14, 2008)

this happened at my church when I was younger. This is one of the reasons why I believe in bad spirits getting into some people and making them do the things they do.


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 15, 2008)

bumping....very interesting. I remember when my church used to go to Eagle Iyre (sp?) mountain in Lynchburg, VA for a youth retreat every year....they always talked about the time when one of the girls there was exorcised. Everyone was in the auditorium for a praise service but then all of a sudden everyone was sent out. The ministers stayed and prayed for this girl and prayed over her. The demons said their names. There were three of them. Everytime I think of that story I get creeped out.

Do ministers/intercessors normally ask the demons to identify themselves?


----------



## gn1g (Feb 15, 2008)

twistyone said:


> I have seen someone be "purged" as well, and to see them coughing up this black stuff the 1st time was very shocking. Purging is very real.
> I've never seen it happen in church but only at home prayer meetings/bible studies which tended to be more intimate/intense and everybody's usually on the same accord.
> After that I began to understand spirits better and understood why saints were so protective over the children in the room when praying spirits out cuz it was said that the spirits would leave the afflicted and enter the kids if not careful.
> I'm still extremely funny about who touches me especially in church. I belong to a large church and there are several ministers who I won't allow to lay hands on me.


 

I don't like people to pat on me or lay hands on me suddenly.  We call it the pat of job.  I'm very particular about that.


----------



## gn1g (Feb 15, 2008)

SoSweet08 said:


> this happened at my church when I was younger. This is one of the reasons why I believe in bad spirits getting into some people and making them do the things they do.


 
what spirit was it?


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Feb 15, 2008)

gn1g said:


> I don't like people to pat on me or lay hands on me suddenly. We call it the *pat of job*. I'm very particular about that.


 

what exactly does that mean? like when job was cursed?


----------



## Ramya (Feb 15, 2008)

SEMO said:


> Stories like this were no of the reasons I didn't want to accept my gift of intercession for a long time. I didn't want to be put into the situation of trying to pray/cast a demon out of someone.


 
I was like this before but believe me not accepting the gift is not going to help you. God has a way of getting your attention anyway . Don't be afraid! You have the power and authority through God to cast devils out and send them right back to hell!  And with intercession a lot of it is just prayer. God will not put you in a situation that you are not ready for.


----------



## SEMO (Feb 16, 2008)

amerikan said:


> I was like this before but believe me not accepting the gift is not going to help you. God has a way of getting your attention anyway . Don't be afraid! You have the power and authority through God to cast devils out and send them right back to hell!  And with intercession a lot of it is just prayer. *God will not put you in a situation that you are not ready for*.



I truly do believe this.  Plus, when I am tempted to shy away I just think about the people of God being in bondage.  It stirs up a holy anger in me.  How dare Satan try to oppress and keep in bondage people that God has made free!  At that time I am ready to cast all demons down to hell.  But I understand how God has to grow you in these things, so I don't go out seeking things I can't handle.  But that which God has given me authority over I exercise my freedom to rebuke devils.


----------



## SEMO (Feb 16, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> bumping....very interesting. I remember when my church used to go to Eagle Iyre (sp?) mountain in Lynchburg, VA for a youth retreat every year....they always talked about the time when one of the girls there was exorcised. Everyone was in the auditorium for a praise service but then all of a sudden everyone was sent out. The ministers stayed and prayed for this girl and prayed over her. The demons said their names. There were three of them. Everytime I think of that story I get creeped out.
> 
> * Do ministers/intercessors normally ask the demons to identify themselves?*



I think this can be common.  Some things you have to call out by name (Jesus called some spirits out by name--Mark 5: 1-9; Luke 8:30; Mark 9: 25-29).  I am not yet at the level of intercession where I've confronted a demon in someone and commanded it (in Jesus name) to reveal itself, but I know it happens.  When I pray for people I usually rebuke the enemy in general and sometimes God will allow me to see what to rebuke specifically (ex. rebuking the spirit of lust by name).

ETA:
I just wanted to remind people that God has given every believer the power and authority to rebuke the enemy in the name of Jesus (Luke 10:1-3, 17-20).


----------



## CandiceC (Feb 16, 2008)

I've witnessed demonic possession in church when I was younger. There was a woman who I remember the pastor praying for at least a couple of times because she would get in the prayer line and start speaking in a demonic voice when it was her turn for prayer. I don't remember what was said or if it even made sense. All I knew was I didn't want the demon hopping over into me.


----------



## gn1g (Feb 17, 2008)

mzhotniz86 said:


> what exactly does that mean? like when job was cursed?


 

The pat of job - transferring of spirits.

I am even leary about ministers touching me because they struggle with certain spirits and before you know it you are tempted in something you never dream of.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Feb 25, 2008)

gn1g said:


> The pat of job - transferring of spirits.
> 
> I am even leary about ministers touching me because they struggle with certain spirits and before you know it you are tempted in something you never dream of.


 

wow. this is deeper than i thought. so can anyone do this? or only people who are in the ministry?


----------



## gn1g (Feb 25, 2008)

mzhotniz86 said:


> wow. this is deeper than i thought. so can anyone do this? or only people who are in the ministry?


 
Anyone.

Just depends on if there is an opening in you spiritually.  The bible say don't give the devil a foothole and to pray without ceasing.  Yea, its deep.


----------



## healthynhappy (Feb 29, 2008)

When I was new in Christ, I witnessed this at my church and it scared the daylights out of me.

We had a guest speaker. A woman with the most beautiful voice. She was a powerful speaker. At the end, she looked in the back of the church at a young man who was very busy in the church. I never knew his name, but he was always there helping out. He was very kind and very quiet.

So I was shocked when she pointed at him. She told him to come to the pulpit. She said he had the spirit of suicide all around him. I was thinking, no not him. He is so nice and sweet.

She and the pastors formed a circle around him and she began to rebuke the demon. All of a sudden, he started convulsing violently. Then he started vomiting tons of white foam. It was as if he was foaming at the mouth like a rabied dog.

She told the congregation to get back. She said if you are not grounded in Christ, get back because we don't want this demon (talking about the foam) to jump on one of you. Some of us started running.

Then they were meticulous about who cleaned up the white foam and how they got rid of it too.


----------



## Browndilocks (Feb 29, 2008)

I have seen it ALL...


----------



## Honi (Feb 29, 2008)

My best friend wrote about this in her book.  Everytime I read about it it gives me chills.  To this days she would tell me strange sheyet that happens to her.

The scenario was similar to the OP scenario. She said that her aunt was preaching and kept stopping to look at one of the kids. She finally stopped and told them to all stand together, hold their bibles in front of them and whatever happened to not put them down.

The preacher kept saying..."you still don't want to come out? Then I will make you come out!"  So she tells them to start praying...they all pray including the kids.  She said this went on for a very long time and she was starting to get tired.  A girls voice standing next to her started to change and when she looked up she said her face wasn't the same...unrecognizable.  The voice out of the girls mouth said..."we are here to gain souls"  (i freaked after hearing that).

At that point my friend jumped up and started running towards the back of the church. She said she saw everything from the back of the church.  The adults were all standing around this girl with their bibles. This poor girl was rolling on the floor uncontrollably roaring and making strange loud noises. The preacher said not to touch her. There was some holy water involved and the demons would argue and say they weren't leaving and her body was theirs, no God lives here, etc. After that she said that she saw one demon come out, look around the room and the preacher said DON'T MOVE. The demon ran out of the church. All in all she said she saw and counted a total of 21 demons come out of her and run out of the church in what she described as a spiritual cloud. Each one of them looked different and were different in height.  She also described the stench too.  

I wouldn't have been able to sleep after seeing that.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Feb 29, 2008)

gn1g said:


> I don't like people to pat on me or lay hands on me suddenly. We call it the pat of job. I'm very particular about that.


 

I completely agree. You can't let every one touch you. You don't know their intentions of what they are transferring to you. Also what they can be taking from you.

The first time I saw anything of this nature was at my church for a Helen Baylor (the one that sings, "I Had A Praying Grandmother") concert. But for some reason we kept noticing this one chick that just had this weird look; like you couldn't help but look at her. She looked like she had no energy slumped over in her chair but then all of a sudden she's jumping up and down and growling. At first I just thought she was "special or handicapped" and that she was brought to church to healed. Nothing abnormal about that. However she came out into the aisle and ran up to the stage which wasn't allowed in the church (bc the preacher had been attacked before) but for some reason no one would get near her. They just made a human link at the bottom of the stage/altar and started praying. The girl started crawling back and forth and kept singing and while singing she would yell out PRAY FOR HER YALL. IT'S COMING. IT'S COMING. IT'S COMING.

Suddenly the chick jumped up, like leaped over the men standing there and landed on the stage. Everything stopped. She stood several feet from H. Baylor. The chick started growling again and made physical actions of scratching; like a dog at a door or a person scratching a chalk board. Well started screaming and shaking and ppl tried to hold her. When they turned her around to take her off the stage her entire back was bloody and her clothes ripped. When she left the stage the chick immediately passed out. When she got up she was 2 shades darker. Like she went from shade Lisa Raye to shade Oprah and she was smiling.

The church went off rejoicing but you know for sure the concert ended.


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 29, 2008)

SweetlyBlessed said:


> I completely agree. You can't let every one touch you. You don't know their intentions of what they are transferring to you. Also what they can be taking from you.
> 
> The first time I saw anything of this nature was at my church for a Helen Baylor (the one that sings, "I Had A Praying Grandmother") concert. But for some reason we kept noticing this one chick that just had this weird look; like you couldn't help but look at her. She looked like she had no energy slumped over in her chair but then all of a sudden she's jumping up and down and growling. At first I just thought she was "special or handicapped" and that she was brought to church to healed. Nothing abnormal about that. However she came out into the aisle and ran up to the stage which wasn't allowed in the church (bc the preacher had been attacked before) but for some reason no one would get near her. They just made a human link at the bottom of the stage/altar and started praying. The girl started crawling back and forth and kept singing and while singing she would yell out PRAY FOR HER YALL. IT'S COMING. IT'S COMING. IT'S COMING.
> 
> ...


 

What in the world?


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Feb 29, 2008)

You can hear this story on one of her CDs actually and sometimes she'll mention the demon attack during her testamonies or something.


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 29, 2008)

Ya'll got me looking at people at work wondering why they touched me and if they got demons or not!


Now doesn't everyone have demons? So if we are all standing and praying, why would one person's demon(s) come out and not other people's demons?


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Feb 29, 2008)

I think some ppl are just more perceptible to the manisfestation of demons then others.  I don't want to call them weaker vessels but some ppl are.  I also don't think it's about the ppl themselves that have such profound demons but who the demons are actually trying to go after.  For example, only showing themselves in true form to a certern preacher or person (like the Helen Baylor concert incident), or at a certain activity/event (bible studies) or something like that.

...and I do think that we all have some demons.  We are flesh so something is creeping under the surface but a lot of us don't do things that project them.  

But I don't let everyone touch me anyways!  Germs and cooties! 

Don't that pysch chick that Montell Williams always have on look like a demon!?  Sorry, that's not nice.  HA!


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 29, 2008)

SweetlyBlessed said:


> I think some ppl are just more perceptible to the manisfestation of demons then others. I don't want to call them weaker vessels but some ppl are. I also don't think it's about the ppl themselves that have such profound demons but who the demons are actually trying to go after. For example, only showing themselves in true form to a certern preacher or person (like the Helen Baylor concert incident), or at a certain activity/event (bible studies) or something like that.
> 
> ...and I do think that we all have some demons. We are flesh so something is creeping under the surface but a lot of us don't do things that project them.
> 
> ...


Sylvia Brown IS rather odd looking.erplexed


----------



## queenspence (Jun 3, 2008)

This is a very interesting thread- We must be covered so that these demons will not enter another person.


----------



## GETHEALTHY (Jun 5, 2008)

twistyone said:


> I have seen someone be "purged" as well, and to see them coughing up this black stuff the 1st time was very shocking. Purging is very real.
> I've never seen it happen in church but only at home prayer meetings/bible studies which tended to be more intimate/intense and everybody's usually on the same accord.
> After that I began to understand spirits better and understood why saints were so protective over the children in the room when praying spirits out cuz it was said that the spirits would leave the afflicted and enter the kids if not careful.
> *I'm still extremely funny about who touches me especially in church. I belong to a large church and there are several ministers who I won't allow to lay hands on me.*


 
I've seen this happen also, and have been purged myself. It's very real and you have to be sure to fill yourself up with the word right after to make sure you don't leave that place void. 

@ bold i used to belong to a church where i didn't trust the majority of the ministers on staff. I have since changed my membership. There is no need for me to attend a church where i don't trust the ministers to pray for me or lay hands on me.


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 6, 2008)

I believe that if you have the holy spirit within you then no demons can enter that home. Didn't Jesus say that when a bad spirit leaves someone, it goes looking for another home? And if they can't find one it comes back to the place he left with 7 more demons (I believe stronger than himself).  But if you have the holy spirit in your home then they can't come in.


----------



## Kiadodie (Jun 6, 2008)

I've seen a bad spirit living inside my brother.  He used to live w/ me and I knew it wasn't really him looking @ me, it was an evil spirit. My uncles and pastors prayed for the spirits to leave and they did but they returned and are stronger than ever in him. I'm scared to be around him.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jun 6, 2008)

this happened a year ago at a church my parents visited my mom and a few others casted demons out of this woman. she fought so hard and was trying to walk out the door and she had 5 people fighting with those strong demons 4 men and my mom. my sis said she heard the demons saying get off of me in a scratchy voice. that woman was so sweaty after she was set free


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jun 6, 2008)

queenspence said:


> This is a very interesting thread- We must be covered so that these demons will not enter another person.


yep thats why we are suppose to keep our eyes shut in prayer and when someone is getting prayed for we need to pay too


----------



## la mosca (Aug 20, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> I believe that if you have the holy spirit within you then no demons can enter that home. Didn't Jesus say that when a bad spirit leaves someone, it goes looking for another home? And if they can't find one it comes back to the place he left with 7 more demons (I believe stronger than himself). But if you have the holy spirit in your home then they can't come in.


 
This is what I thought, too.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm coming back to this.... 

There's something I need to say, but the Lord hasn't released me to say it yet.  But it's coming.


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow... this is very interesting. I have never experienced this.


----------



## Zeal (Aug 20, 2008)

I have never experieced it.  However, I have been told if something like this goes down and you are in the room. Be sure that you know that you now that you are covered.  The demon will look for another vessel.

I have read that when spirits leave.  There can be vomit, belching, coughing.

I am not sure if a spirit and demon are the same.


I went to a healing service a few weeks ago.  Later when I arrived home I was coughing.  It may be coincidence.


----------



## mrselle (Aug 20, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I'm coming back to this....
> 
> There's something I need to say, but the Lord hasn't released me to say it yet.  But it's coming.



Patiently waiting for you to come back.... ;-)

This thread being bumped up is very timely for me...


----------



## username12 (Aug 20, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Patiently waiting for you to come back.... ;-)
> 
> This thread being bumped up is very timely for me...



Bumping again.

I would too love to hear from you Shimmie.  Your posts give me such insight.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 20, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Patiently waiting for you to come back.... ;-)
> 
> This thread being bumped up is very timely for me...





sistas4longhair said:


> Bumping again.
> 
> I would too love to hear from you Shimmie.  Your posts give me such insight.


   Hi Angels.  I was at work when I first read this thread and I couldn't respond; the Lord wouldn't let me.  He wanted me to be still and wait; to not react to this subject, which is indeed a 'spirit', a spirit of Distraction.

Jesus didn't waste any of His precious time with satan nor any of his cohorts, who trembled at the very name of Jesus and His presence. 

I know it's been told and shared by thousands, the stories of demons who were cast out of a person, and the manifestation of demon possession was the evidence of vomit, blood, wretching/writhing, screams, fighting, scratching, animal behavior............. ahhhhhhhh the list of 'what they did'/do is endless.  

While everyone is 'DISTRACTED' with this, the real demonic activity is quietly taking place catching too many saints unawares.  satan loves an audience, but even more, he loves a  cover up... a fall guy.  Someone/ Something he has planted to distract us up front from what he's really doing from behind.  Just because we're in prayer doesn't stop satan from keeping us unaware; it depends on whom/ what / how we're praying. 

God doesn't want us to be caught unawares or caught up in wonder with occurrences like this.     There is nothing fascinating about any of it.  Just because a person throws up bile, doesn't mean that they have been delivered or even needed to be delivered.   There's no 'wow' factor here.  But there is more going on outside of these demon-strations than what we see.   

Whenever God has released something to us from Heaven, or when the presence of God is about to fall upon us under a heavy annointing, that when the distractions occur.   Ever be in the flow in Praise and Worship, and all of a sudden you get interrupted by a tap on the shoulder or someone wants to move past you for the restroom, or whatever the reason, it's still a distraction and it takes you forever to 'get back' into the flow. 

Think about what happens at many of the conferences, camp meetings, rallies, and all of a sudden someone acts up.  Anyone who has ever experienced seeing a person under satan's control, think about how you felt  afterwards.  The message was missed; you are exhausted, you can't truly focus on anything else except what occurred and it's all that's being talked about.    Major Distraction.    

demons 'know' their place in the presence of God.  We don't have to exhaust ourselves trying to cast / pray them out.  They are 'subject' to us and all it takes is a word, for them to flee.  

I don't doubt the sincerity of our precious OP who began this thread.  Actually, I believe God lead her here to expose the devil for what he's really doing as he continues to attack the Body of Christ.  

Do we continue to pray when we encounter 'spirits' such as this?  By all means yes.  But with the awareness that something more is going on behind it and to put a halt to satan's behind the scenes, and distractive endeavors with those prayers. 

Nehemiah as he rebuilt the wall, always had a tool in one hand and a weapon in the other.  He was well 'aware' of the underlying enemy below and behind the scenes schemes.

I love this......my 'boy' the Prophet Elijah 
*[FONT=arial,helvatica][SIZE=-1][FONT=arial,helvatica]
 And he said, Go forth, and stand upon the mount before the LORD.    

And, behold, the LORD passed by, and 

a great and strong wind rent the mountains, and brake in pieces the rocks before the LORD; 

but the LORD was not in the wind: 

and after the wind an earthquake; 

but the LORD was not in the earthquake:

[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]**[FONT=arial,helvatica][SIZE=-1][FONT=arial,helvatica] 12 And after the earthquake a fire; 

but the LORD was not in the fire: 

and after the fire a STILL SMALL VOICE.  

13 And it was so, when Elijah heard it,  

(I Kings 19:11-13)

[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]*[SIZE=-1]Angels... this is the whole key and the measure right here.  God is not in the brashing / thrashing, the screams and the vomits.  While all of is going on, satan is using it to distract us from the most powerful of all weapons that we have as Christians...... "God's Voice", that still small voice, that we are missing while satan is loudly hissing.  

Beware when we see demonstrations of such, for it's only a distraction from hearing what God is trying to say to us.  

I love you....    Thus saith the Lord  
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## mrselle (Aug 20, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Think about what happens at many of the conferences, camp meetings, rallies, and all of a sudden someone acts up.  Anyone who has ever experienced seeing a person under satan's control, think about how you felt  afterwards.  The message was missed; you are exhausted, you can't truly focus on anything else except what occurred and it's all that's being talked about.    Major Distraction.



Thank you for this.


----------



## Zeal (Aug 20, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Angels. I was at work when I first read this thread and I couldn't respond; the Lord wouldn't let me. He wanted me to be still and wait; to not react to this subject, which is indeed a 'spirit', a spirit of Distraction.  .............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This happens sometimes in church. It is usually old people.  Sometimes I want to turn around and say would you shut up!!!!  You are quiching the spirit.  Bu that would not be Christ-like.


----------



## leeshbeesh (Aug 21, 2008)

I enjoyed going through this thread especially shimmie's comments. I have seen and heard of many events and I always wondered what the "POINT" was. Like how were lives changed or was it business as usual afterwards. I have been in intecessory prayer and have felt VERY troubled when led to pray for a woman who was experiencing demon opression/possession (unsure of which). I always want to know more about the subject but dont want to get caught up in the awe and excitement or storytelling...


----------



## auntie gettis (Aug 21, 2008)

This is a awesome thread.  Shimmie, you were on point about the distractions, especially during praise and worship.  I'll elaborate on some things later...

Love and God Bless,
Auntie Gettis


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2008)

auntie gettis said:


> This is a awesome thread. Shimmie, you were on point about the distractions, especially during praise and worship. I'll elaborate on some things later...
> 
> Love and God Bless,
> Auntie Gettis


 
I'm looking forward to your post...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2008)

Zeal said:


> This happens sometimes in church. It is usually old people. Sometimes I want to turn around and say would you shut up!!!! You are quiching the spirit. Bu that would not be Christ-like.


  Been there.......   I look at a lot of reasons why things happen in Church.  Have you ever noticed that this doesn't occur in 'quiet' Churches and yes, I'm speaking of many (not all) but most White Churches.   

In the Charismatic arena, you will witness a lot of 'activity'.  It's good  and it's not so good .   We have so many 'gifts' of the Holy Spirit, yet they have achieved not the full potential and effect that God has intended for us. 

And it's because of so many 'Distractions'.  And how we react to them can make us or break us or cause delays in our spiritual levels as a whole and as indivuals.  

But....... we live and learn and we learn and live; thank God for his undying mercies upon us.   God is always filling in the gaps for us no matter what.  The gaps in our prayers, the gaps in our discerning, the gaps in our achievements, our families, our marriages, our finances.  God is always there to fill in, what satan has devised to leave us void.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Thank you for this.


 
 It is I who thanks you......... 

On this subject, there's more to come....


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2008)

leeshbeesh said:


> I enjoyed going through this thread especially shimmie's comments. I have seen and heard of many events and I always wondered what the "POINT" was. Like how were lives changed or was it business as usual afterwards.
> 
> *I have been in intecessory prayer and have felt VERY troubled when led to pray for a woman who was experiencing demon opression/possession (unsure of which). I always want to know more about the subject but dont want to get caught up in the awe and excitement or storytelling*...


You've said it all right there.  "...Not getting caught up in the awe and the excitement or storytelling." 

Have you ever wondered, why has so much time been spent on just ONE devil?   And none of us are making light of the person's life or need for prayer / deliverence.   If a person is need of help, that's what we are to do, help them.     But 99% of the time, satan is using this opportunity as a cover up for something else that God moving upon us and we 'miss it' or it's been delayed.  

And you know what happens?   Doubt moves in.  

Distraction Breeds Doubt and this is exactly what satan wants.  For this gives him an opportunity to move into our lives with more stress, more mess, more confusion, and we leave these meetings, or gatherings not knowing why God had us there in the first place.   I can tell you, it wasn't for the purpose of spending the entire service deliverning someone from a satanic fit.   

Many have been deceived into thinking that when something like this occurs, that it was always a move of God and we get all hyped about it and it's all we talk about.   Well for that much excitement, all one has to do is watch a horror movie.  

People *do *have spirits in operation and they *do* need deliverance, but not at the expense of being the star of the show.   And vomiting up a black subsance is not evidence of deliverence.   demons are not in the contents of ones stomach or bile.  

demons are spirit beings and when they are in the presence of God, they leave.   Period!  When a demon sees God, they leave.  They don't argue, they don't dispute, they don't hesitate neither do they shake and quake or even do a 'shimmie'....Noooooooooooo .   

When a demon sees the presence of God, they LEAVE and do not put on a show.  It's not dancing with the Stars, or a hip hop finale, neither does the orchestra do a fan fare.... demons simply leave.  They flee.  All God does is 'BE' who He is and He does it without a sweat and no regret. 

And we are to be the same.  When devils see us, they are to just flee and not utter a word nor an argument.   

As parents, we can walk into a room and our children will immediately stop what they are doing wrong because they 'KNOW', it's not a game. 

As Christians, we have that same authority over the devil and his distractions.   This was the point that Jesus was trying to get across to the desciples when they came to Him and said that the demons were not 'subject' to them and they were not able to cast them out of a person.  

Jesus replied with 'preparation'.  He shared that these demons come out by prayer and fasting.  Meaning that we are to be 'prepared' ahead of time via regular prayer and fasting and with the word of God 'ready' within our hearts.   And when these demons see us, they see God and they 'Flee', without wasting a moment of our time and energies.  

Personally, I'm not there   Yet I have learned not to waste time with 'Distractions'.   I have to depend upon the Holy Spirit to lead me and keep me in perfect peace and speak only what He tells me when confronted with a 'spirit.'


----------



## Iammoney (Aug 21, 2008)

i can truly understand the distraction that shimmie spoke of. last sunday i was in church and toward the end of the sermon i got this overwhelming feeling of dizziness,sweating,gasey (sp) sensation and black out feeling.  the sermon was ok but i had to keep praying to God open my heart so i can hear the message. i was kinda sleepy since the night before i had just gotten back at 11 30 from famu. i had to drop off my son and i drove back to miami. 
anyways the ladies lead me to the bathroom and i laid on the floor they insisted on calling the fire rescue but i didnt want them to, finally i relented because they said for official reasons to protect the church they had to call. right after that i got up to move my bowel and i felt much better until i got up but i waited a minute or so because i felt dizzy when i stood up. the fire rescue came and took my vitals and said everything was normal and i felt better and i told them i didnt want to the hospital because i felt better. i got home and told my brother and he told me it was food poisoning. i thought back from the day before and i remember the cashier at kfc was really giving me a hard time. when she finally gave me my food after a long wait i said to myself i hope she doesnt put anything in my food. sure enough that was the culprit because i didnt eat that morning. i only had juice.
so if i would have never got sick i could have heard a message but because of that episode i lost out. 
so big ups to shimmie for breaking it down once again


----------



## Ramya (Aug 21, 2008)

Question: Why are people being delivered in the sanctuary and not in private? I'm on a deliverance team and we've never done it in public. Maybe i'm missing something but is that "normal" for deliverance ministry?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2008)

mitcy said:


> i can truly understand the distraction that shimmie spoke of. last sunday i was in church and toward the end of the sermon i got this overwhelming feeling of dizziness,sweating,gasey (sp) sensation and black out feeling.  the sermon was ok but i had to keep praying to God open my heart so i can hear the message. i was kinda sleepy since the night before i had just gotten back at 11 30 from famu. i had to drop off my son and i drove back to miami.
> 
> anyways the ladies lead me to the bathroom and i laid on the floor they insisted on calling the fire rescue but i didnt want them to, finally i relented because they said for official reasons to protect the church they had to call. right after that i got up to move my bowel and i felt much better until i got up but i waited a minute or so because i felt dizzy when i stood up. the fire rescue came and took my vitals and said everything was normal and i felt better and i told them i didnt want to the hospital because i felt better.
> 
> ...


Mitcy, I'm so glad that you're okay.    Gee whiz, food poisoning is serious.  I'm so sorry that the woman in kfc gave you such a hard time; I don't think that she put something put into your food, so much as the food itsself was simply not up to standard with food safety.

Bottomline, God 'covered' you with His loving presence and His protection.  No weapon formed against you was able to prosper.   

In Jesus's name, the curse causeless shall not come; it shall return from whence it came. 

Love you little sis.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2008)

amerikan said:


> Question: Why are people being delivered in the sanctuary and not in private? I'm on a deliverance team and we've never done it in public. Maybe i'm missing something but is that "normal" for deliverance ministry?


Primarily to keep 'order' in the ministry.  Pastors are accountable for the responsibilities which he delegates to his members.  There are guidelines that must be followed and carried about within the Church that he heads.  

The Church Sanctuary represents just that, a place of 'Sanctuary' and a place of order; the Altar of the Lord.  Services of deliverance requires much prayer and consecration and a place of order.  Too many have gone out on their own and were not under the covering of their Pastor or under the direction of the Lord.   Deliverance ministries are exhausting and require much sacrifice.  You never know what spirit is next on the agenda and you have to be forever ready and on target.  The Holy Spirit will definitely empower you.  

God bless you richly for allowing God to use you in this ministry.  It is needed.   It will also teach you much about 'Distractions' and true deliverance.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 22, 2008)

mitcy said:


> i can truly understand the distraction that shimmie spoke of. last sunday i was in church and toward the end of the sermon i got this overwhelming feeling of dizziness,sweating,gasey (sp) sensation and black out feeling. the sermon was ok but i had to keep praying to God open my heart so i can hear the message. i was kinda sleepy since the night before i had just gotten back at 11 30 from famu. i had to drop off my son and i drove back to miami.
> anyways the ladies lead me to the bathroom and i laid on the floor they insisted on calling the fire rescue but i didnt want them to, finally i relented because they said for official reasons to protect the church they had to call. right after that i got up to move my bowel and i felt much better until i got up but i waited a minute or so because i felt dizzy when i stood up. the fire rescue came and took my vitals and said everything was normal and i felt better and i told them i didnt want to the hospital because i felt better. i got home and told my brother and he told me it was food poisoning. i thought back from the day before and i remember the cashier at kfc was really giving me a hard time. when she finally gave me my food after a long wait i said to myself i hope she doesnt put anything in my food. sure enough that was the culprit because i didnt eat that morning. i only had juice.
> so if i would have never got sick i could have heard a message but because of that episode i lost out.
> so big ups to shimmie for breaking it down once again


 

WOW, I am so glad that you are ok. That must of been awful feeling that way. I thank God for his Discernment for you. You Found out the culprit! I am glad you are feeling better!((((Hugs)))!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you Shimmie, for again your humbled and insightful posts here on this forum. Thank you for helping us see the truth for what it is and how we as Sister's in Christ have to handle these situations. It is so important to stay covered! No Matter what. Do not gt caught up in all the hype and at the Sound of the name of Jesus! Over and Over situations Change and are broken!


----------



## Iammoney (Aug 22, 2008)

thank you shimmie and Highly Favored8


----------



## saved06 (Aug 26, 2008)

I haven't seen it for myself yet but I am currently seeing a demon or demons at work in someone He acts totally crazy. When we go to the front to pray he can't even move to the front and when the Pastor tries to bring correction he rants on things that don't make sense. It really seems as if someone else has control over his body. We are praying for his deliverance. But I think we all need to fast and pray for like 40 days to cast those out for real.


----------



## KPH (Aug 26, 2008)

I was about 9 y/o when we were at a revival and there was a girl in the back being very disruptive and talking loud and then she got up and started cursing.  The pastor asked someone to bring her to the front and they prayed for her hard, the the pastor stopped and told all that wasn't saved and the kids to touch a bible and they prayed for that girl for about 2 hours and like the the OP said, she threw up and was was crying.  She came back the next night and she was drop dead gorgeous, I mean, we all were talking about, she is so pretty.  I will never forget that and that's why I don't fool with folks who dib and dab because this is real, demons/spirits are real.

I'm listening to some old Tramaine now "Changed" and the line where she says "i'm not what i want to be but I'm not what I use to be" i just teared up in this office and raised my hands to the Lord.  I have been having these private worship services since Sunday night and I meant to share with you all Donald Lawrences "Seasons", that has been in my spirit and I'm dedicating that to each and every one of you.


----------



## dreamgurl (Aug 28, 2008)

amerikan said:


> Question: Why are people being delivered in the sanctuary and not in private? I'm on a deliverance team and we've never done it in public. Maybe i'm missing something but is that "normal" for deliverance ministry?


 

I had a private deliverance and pray to God if I ever need another one that it too will be done in private.   The one thing I do remember and don't mind sharing is that the spirit of doubt was the very last to leave and took the longest.  It truly did not want to let go.  Afterwards, I knew that if doubt remained, I would not have believed the power of God and his mercy to deliver and forgive me of things that did not honor Him nor please Him.  I don't want anything separating me from my Father in Heaven. 

I agree with Shimmie about the distractions and tactics the enemy uses during service and how easy it is to divert our attention off of God and immediately onto satan.  However, if someone is in need of deliverance during service, we should pray that the man or woman of God He uses is operating under the anointing/authority of the Holy Spirit and is being obedient to the Spirit of God and not that of the flesh to "perform a show".

As someone else had mentioned, I too will not allow just anyone to lay hands on me or pray for me.  God has blessed me with keen discernment (there were times I didn't always follow through on what I knew) but I pray to be increased even more in such a time as this with the discerning of spirits because we are truly in Spiritual Warfare!


----------



## mrselle (Aug 28, 2008)

dreamgurl said:


> As someone else had mentioned, I too will not allow just anyone to lay hands on me or pray for me.  God has blessed me with keen discernment (there were times I didn't always follow through on what I knew) but I pray to be increased even more in such a time as this with the discerning of spirits because we are truly in Spiritual Warfare!



I have a keen spirit of discernment too.  Do you find it difficult to be around certain people because of your discernment?  Sometimes I do because I pick up on a lot of things that most people don't.


----------



## dreamgurl (Aug 29, 2008)

mrselle said:


> I have a keen spirit of discernment too. Do you find it difficult to be around certain people because of your discernment? Sometimes I do because I pick up on a lot of things that most people don't.


 
Yes I do find it difficult to be around certain individuals.  I don't judge or pre-judge but God has had me set apart for so long.  I'm still trying to get used to traveling this lonely highway.  Come to think of it, certain people can't be around me either. 

I still have love in my heart for my neighbor no matter what.


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 29, 2008)

mrselle said:


> I have a keen spirit of discernment too. Do you find it difficult to be around certain people because of your discernment? Sometimes I do because I pick up on a lot of things that most people don't.


 
I find this interesting. Can you and/or Dreamgurl describe what it is about certain people that you can't be around them or that they can't be around you?


There is a particular person I know that I can't be around. I feel uncomfortable about the vibe this person gives off. I'm not sure why though. I may dislike someone's actions, but I very rarely dislike a person so I think it has to be more to it.


----------



## dreamgurl (Aug 29, 2008)

CandiceC said:


> I find this interesting. Can you and/or Dreamgurl describe what it is about certain people that you can't be around them or that they can't be around you?
> 
> 
> There is a particular person I know that I can't be around. I feel uncomfortable about the vibe this person gives off. I'm not sure why though. I may dislike someone's actions, but I very rarely dislike a person so I think it has to be more to it.


 
I'll give an example of when I was a little girl and had no clue as to what discernment meant:

My mother used to have a few of her lady friends call the house and I can remember about two of them that I just did not like.  When my mother asked me why?  I could not provide her with a good reason as to why I did not like these two women.  One of them lived right up the street from us and the other one was a Church family member.  Out of the few friends my mom had, these were the two that did her wrong in the worst way later down the road.  

I was the same way with my aunt, who is my mother's sister.  It was that "something about her" I just didn't know how to put my finger on.  Well, one day she called my mother and left a message on our answering service.  My mother wasn't home but I was and just didn't pick up the phone.  My auntie had someone else on three way when she called in talking dirt about my mom, not realizing she was being recorded the whole time on our answering service...she forgot to hang up.  

I'll explain something else a little later.  I'll add that I no longer say I don't like someone like I did when I didn't know any better.  I just keep my distance and keep it moving.  Sometimes, I don't and wind up paying the price later.  That's why I said sometimes I don't always follow through on what the Spirit of God is saying when I should know better than to deal with certain individuals.


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 29, 2008)

dreamgurl said:


> I'll give an example of when I was a little girl and had no clue as to what discernment meant:
> 
> My mother used to have a few of her lady friends call the house and I can remember about two of them that I just did not like. When my mother asked me why? I could not provide her with a good reason as to why I did not like these two women. One of them lived right up the street from us and the other one was a Church family member. Out of the few friends my mom had, these were the two that did her wrong in the worst way later down the road.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing. I haven't told anyone I dislike this person, I guess because I don't dislike the person per se. I dislike the vibe they give off. This person actually appeared in a dream and it felt like I was being the friend of the enemy. I won't say much more about it because you never know whose reading. I'm going to pray this person goes away if need be.


----------



## Ramya (Aug 29, 2008)

dreamgurl said:


> I had a private deliverance and pray to God if I ever need another one that it too will be done in private.  The one thing I do remember and don't mind sharing is that the spirit of doubt was the very last to leave and took the longest. It truly did not want to let go. Afterwards, I knew that if doubt remained, I would not have believed the power of God and his mercy to deliver and forgive me of things that did not honor Him nor please Him. I don't want anything separating me from my Father in Heaven.
> 
> I agree with Shimmie about the distractions and tactics the enemy uses during service and how easy it is to divert our attention off of God and immediately onto satan. However, if someone is in need of deliverance during service, we should pray that the man or woman of God He uses is operating under the anointing/authority of the Holy Spirit and is being obedient to the Spirit of God and not that of the flesh to "perform a show".
> 
> As someone else had mentioned, I too will not allow just anyone to lay hands on me or pray for me. God has blessed me with keen discernment (there were times I didn't always follow through on what I knew) but I pray to be increased even more in such a time as this with the discerning of spirits because we are truly in Spiritual Warfare!


 
My deliverance was private as well (thank God b/c it was something else ) I've heard people say things and do things that just have me at a loss for words. God has really been working on me with how the devil uses magnification which ties into what Shimmie posted about (distraction). A lot of what I see manifesting (I have the gift of sight) is magnification and tricks to scare me. I'm still new to this ministry 

Anyway I also don't allow many people to touch me. This summer I worked in an environment where people had to constantly touch me most of which were not saved or dabbled in some other things. I have never had so much spiritual warfare in my life.


----------



## mrselle (Aug 29, 2008)

CandiceC said:


> I find this interesting. Can you and/or Dreamgurl describe what it is about certain people that you can't be around them or that they can't be around you?
> 
> There is a particular person I know that I can't be around. I feel uncomfortable about the vibe this person gives off. I'm not sure why though. I may dislike someone's actions, but I very rarely dislike a person so I think it has to be more to it.



I'll try to explain it, but I don't if I'll do a good job.  A lot of times it's in a person's eyes.  It will be the way they look at me or the way I see them look at a person who is close to me.  With the look comes a certain vibe.  I don't know.  It's usually very easy for me to pick up on how a peson feels about me.  I can tell when someone is sincere or not sincere.  I don't like it when people use empty words.  I try to limit superficial conversations.  

My prayer partner says its like I'm seeing things in the spirit.  There are things that I see that I think are so obvious that when I ask my husband if he noticed it and he says he didn't I get upset and I think to myself, "How could he not see that.  It's so obvious."  Then God spoke to me and told me it's because I see things in the spirit.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 29, 2008)

Makes sense.  

High risk statement here":  I could see some things on Juanita Bynum long before he calamity and Jamal Bryant.  I loved there ministry but it was something a tad bit off.


----------



## Jenaee (Aug 29, 2008)

gn1g said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> High risk statement here": I* could see some things on Juanita Bynum long before he calamity* and Jamal Bryant. I loved there ministry but it was something a tad bit off.


 

I saw this too. I used to tell my mother there was something about her that didn't sit well with my spirit.

I've been able to discren people all my life. I can never tell people why I feel the way I feel around them, I can just say that something doesn't feel right.


----------



## dreamgurl (Aug 29, 2008)

Having the spiritual gift of discernment must never come from a critical spirit but from a spirit/heart of love.  I believe those who have this gift must understand the true purpose of God revealing the things beyond the natural.  It is for those who have this gift to intercede for the individual beyond prejudice of any kind.  

The reason I say I can't be around certain people for a long period of time is because my spirit doesn't quite feel at peace which makes me a bit uneasy and drained.  So I must go back in and be still so I can hear and see that which is of God if only through His word.

All in all, I still try to search for the goodness in people I meet because of the love I have in my heart for God's wonderful creations.  Truth of the matter, you just never know why a person is the way they are.  We must always be slow to speak, quick to listen, and slow to anger.  For love precedes peace, and peace precedes perception.


----------



## mrselle (Aug 30, 2008)

dreamgurl said:


> The reason I say I can't be around certain people for a long period of time is because my spirit doesn't quite feel at peace which makes me a bit uneasy and drained.  So I must go back in and be still so I can hear and see that which is of God if only through His word.



Exactly.  That is what I was trying to say.


----------



## loved (Oct 8, 2008)

I went to the hospital a few days after a friend's child was born. She had been having mental issues and unbeknownst to her, the hospital staff had contacted her mom to let her know that they would be committing my friend.  When I arrived, my friend was having a meltdown including crying about her milk drying up if she was committed, so I started calling friends who were attorneys to stop the commitment.

Long story short - her mom arrived with my friend's son and while a doctor was in the room, my friend continued in meltdown mode and affirmed the hospital's decision to commit her.

As a backdrop, she was in a longterm relationship with a Liberian and she became a different person since they dated and began having children and her mother was of the mind that he invoked some spirit over her.

That evening I came home and the entire night, I saw spirits walking in and out of my bedroom in the form of a young naked black man. 

I didn't see my friend for a long time after that and told her later that I was uncomfortable with some of the things that were happening around her whenever I came around. She told me that random strangers would tell her that they needed to move away from her because they saw spirits on her.  
She was raised in the church and says that she has been up for prayer, but the problem persists.


----------



## saved06 (Oct 10, 2008)

I've had a spirit try to attack me. I was sleeping in my room and I woke up to see a green vapor coming from my vents trying to engulf me. I know for a fact I was awake. I"m 100% sure I was awake. I yelled "NOOOO" and hid under my covers. When I closed my eyes it look like red blood dripping down. I knew I was covered by the blood of Jesus. This spiritual battle is no joke...ohh and after that I notice when I am sleep my spirit will cause me to say the name "jesus"...I find myself praying aloud when I'm sleep


----------



## Britt (Oct 10, 2008)

saved06 said:


> I've had a spirit try to attack me. I was sleeping in my room and I woke up to see a green vapor coming from my vents trying to engulf me. I know for a fact I was awake. I"m 100% sure I was awake. I yelled "NOOOO" and hid under my covers. When I closed my eyes it look like red blood dripping down. I knew I was covered by the blood of Jesus. This spiritual battle is no joke...ohh and after that I notice when I am sleep my spirit will cause me to say the name "jesus"...I find myself praying aloud when I'm sleep


 
_I'm scurrrrred..... _
_I read this thread and it really did scare me. _
_6 years ago I really started to pray and read the Bible more ... I distinctly remember one night when I was between sleep and wake in my room, a voice came over me that said "Jesus is not real, Jesus is not real, don't believe in Jesus"... I was scared shytlesssss and terrified _


----------



## zzirvingj (Oct 13, 2008)

dreamgurl said:


> Having the spiritual gift of discernment must never come from a critical spirit but from a spirit/heart of love. I believe those who have this gift must understand the true purpose of God revealing the things beyond the natural. It is for those who have this gift to intercede for the individual beyond prejudice of any kind.
> 
> The reason I say I can't be around certain people for a long period of time is because my spirit doesn't quite feel at peace which makes me a bit uneasy and drained. So I must go back in and be still so I can hear and see that which is of God if only through His word.
> 
> All in all, I still try to search for the goodness in people I meet because of the love I have in my heart for God's wonderful creations. Truth of the matter, you just never know why a person is the way they are. We must always be slow to speak, quick to listen, and slow to anger. For love precedes peace, and peace precedes perception.


 

What a powerful/insightful post...this thread is very interesting...


----------

